
Apple says $14B EU tax order 'defies reality and common sense' - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-eu-apple-stateaid/apple-says-14-billion-eu-tax-order-defies-reality-and-common-sense-idUSKBN1W1195
======
benologist
Apple would have us live in a reality where it's legal for them to not pay
taxes and illegal for us to repair their devices. This isn't common sense it's
simply corruption.

It's hilarious to watch FAANG's corrupt tax deals slapped down all over the
place but it's sad that executives don't end up in prison for them and it's
ridiculous that countries have to litigate to collect tax, litigate to force
fairness, litigate to protect consumers.

The EU had to _force_ Apple to stop claiming stuff had a one-year warranty so
they could upsell Applecare while they were _compelled_ to provide two years.
Litigation to get them to update their marketing material to not be deceitful!
We should feel obliged to defy the reality being dumped on us.

